# Tiago Splitter Withdraws



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

http://nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2005 

hes off the charts, hes moved to the 2006 page

great move , hes gona show what hes made of in Europe and come over next year and be a top 5 pick


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> great move , hes gona show what hes made of in Europe and come over next year and be a top 5 pick


I've heard _that_ since 2003.

Speaking of which, whatever happened to Kosta Perovic and Peja Samardziski?

What's the deal? All the mocks I see have him in the lottery. Top 10 for most of them.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Didn't he do this last year? Somebody's gotta tell him he can't keep doing this forever.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

He's done this at least two years in a row. I heard that if he didn't get a top-5 guarantee then he'd pull out, which I think is silly. He's closer to being selected in the later lottery. 

Oh well....he'll be back. Hopefully he'll actually dominate Europe next year and show that he's worth the high picks.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Well if he goes down with a big injury in the next year its gonna be over for his 5th pick plan. He should have just entered because he's been getting some attention.


----------



## pinetar (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe his team won't allow him a buyout for two more years. That would severely hurt his draft position this year. Why lock in a lesser salary level now? It makes sense to wait.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

That's lame; gotta be the 3rd time he's withdrawn from a draft. Is he scared of something? Enter the draft and let the chips fall into place.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He should have stayed. Wasn't he already a guarenteed lotto pick? How is that not good enough for someone?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree Rawse. I remember talking about him in 2003, when the Sonics had a couple of late lotto picks and again in 2004. I'm starting to wonder if he's ever going to come over. His stock really hasn't moved much either, he's always in the 7-14 range and I don't see that changing much in the next draft. 

Maybe he figures the 20 year restiction will be put in place, so he won't have as much competition next draft. :whoknows:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Guys, this is an annual rite of spring, Tiago tosses his name in the pool, skyrockets up the draft charts until GMs remember that he isn't _that_ good and drops down to the lower lottery. At which point he withdraws. Oh well, can he do this again next spring? It'd be sad to lose the tradition so quickly.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

How old is he? Don't the International players become automatically draft eligible once they hit a certain age?

It does seem like he's been entering the draft forever now..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha jeez. You know it's draft season if Tiago Splitter is withdrawing his name.

Oh well. He can just watch Nene and Verejao blow up in his home country. And wonder about what could have been.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> How old is he? Don't the International players become automatically draft eligible once they hit a certain age?
> 
> It does seem like he's been entering the draft forever now..


He's still only 20, I believe. The NBAdraft.net profile says he's born in 1985, so no real worries about his age...


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Scinos said:


> He's still only 20, I believe. The NBAdraft.net profile says he's born in 1985, so no real worries about his age...


Yeah I thought at 21 they were automatically draft eligible, meaning he can no longer withdraw. So next year is the year he gets drafted. I know the Lakers were at least looking at him at #10. It seems like a risk to pull out when you are a probable lottery pick.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Buyout problems


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Buyout problems


I could have sworn he's only 19, but will turn 20 before the season starts. If that's the case we can still have one more year of Splitter withdrawing his name. I'll repeat my "that's lame" though.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

cmd34 said:


> So next year is the year he gets drafted. *I know the Lakers were at least looking at him at #10*. It seems like a risk to pull out when you are a probable lottery pick.


He probably didn't want to play with Kobe. :biggrin:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

International players can withdraw as many times as they want until they are 22, at which point they are automatically put in the draft. There are scouts that believe he could be the #1 pick next year. DraftCity has some good reviews of his recent play.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

He should have comen out now because he was the second best big man in the draft. Actually in the 2006 mock draft he's projected at the ninth pick and only the 4th big man.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I haven't read anywhere on nbadraft.net that Splitter has withdrawn. They moved him some weeks ago to the 2006 mock and afterwards back to the 2005 mock. It could happen again.

Anyway, he's having problems agreeing to a buyout with Tau Vitoria. The Spanish team doesn't want to lose both Luis Scola and Tiago this summer. However, NBA teams should consider the posibility of drafting him with a lotto pick and leaving him in Europe for another year.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Off Topic Alert!!!*

Why does nbadraft.net have Portland taking Chris Paul? I hope their implying they will trade this pick because if not...someone needs to be fired.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL @ Splitter. When guys keep doing this, you just wonder do they feel they'll get exposed.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> LOL @ Splitter. When guys keep doing this, you just wonder do they feel they'll get exposed.


Why? He is just waiting his moment. Nothing bad in that, its smart thing to do. He has contract with Tau, i'm sure he doesn't lose any sleep if he withdraws this years.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

HKF said:


> LOL @ Splitter. When guys keep doing this, you just wonder do they feel they'll get exposed.


Professional Basketball players have contracts, and they need to respect them. Only last year looked like he would stay, but one team back off from the garante that was made and he withdraw. 

WHAT HE CAN DO IF HIS TEAM DONT LET HIM GO???
He has no buyout in his contract, so...

We are talking about a guy that is playing 25 minutes a game in the second best european team, of all the young foreign players drafted this early in his carrear probably only Gasol played as much in such a good team. He isn´t some scrub that can´t play even 5 minutes of the bench in a mediocre team, those are usally the busts. He will surprise a lot of people and will be a defensive force from day 1 in the NBA, being drafted this or next year.

AND HE DIDN´T WITHDRAW, AT LEAST YET!! He will only withdraw if his team don´t agree on a buyout, and according to his agent the team don´t want to start discuss it when they are in the middle of the ACB playoffs, with Splitter playing a great role for his team.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

dammit, the knicks could have used him, and vasquez may not be there at #8 so looks like taft might be the guy now. but it makes sense that he pulled out, remember what happened to maciej lampe when he had contract issues.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> LOL @ Splitter. When guys keep doing this, you just wonder do they feel they'll get exposed.


everyone doesnt feel the need to run to the nba as a teenager, he's playing for one of the better teams in europe,maybe he likes it there. besides i'll believe he's out of this draft when it becomes a little more official than it is now.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i know he had ****ty work outs last year.



he'll probably be ready for the 2010 draft.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> i know he had ****ty work outs last year.
> 
> 
> 
> he'll probably be ready for the 2010 draft.



Sure, until than you guys continue to draft Diops, Kwames e Kandiman...

And his awfull workout like you said was less than 12 hours after travleing from Spain to the States, but hey it´s a easy trip, and like draftcity said wasn´t that bas as some people said.

If his team isn´t willing make even a very vantagius buyout to let him go, maybe they are expecting some production...


----------



## EduRiker (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm a little dissapointed as I was hoping to have one more brazilian in the league. But it was the smart thing to do. He's getting good minutes in Tau and with Scola leaving he'll get even more. He will develop and who knows? 
His gameplan is correct. If that "age rule" is passed, he will be set for a high pick.

1 more year developing in Tau w/out Scola + age rule next year = top 5 pick.

Nothing wrong with that. 

For the people who's saying he was going to get exposed, he's playing big minutes in every Tau game. He isn't hiding from anyone playing HS in Canada or Korea. His games are worldwide broadcasted. Any GM or any fan with resources can see him play and make their statements. 
He's no Skita or Darko. He's not coming to warm the bench and to serve Gatorade. He's coming to play ball.


----------

